
Ask HN: How to self-learn Python? - x____x
Hey guys,<p>What&#x27;s the best way to get started?<p>Thanks!
======
kaunta
Python.org has an official tutorial on their website:

[https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/)

------
RNeff
Try: [https://www.edx.org/xseries/gtx-introduction-to-computing-
in...](https://www.edx.org/xseries/gtx-introduction-to-computing-in-
python#courses) The courses are free, the money is for certificates of
completion. There are a bunch of videos on YouTube.

